# 30" freestanding range in 36" end space



## Leprechaun (Dec 2, 2012)

*What a lovely kitchen!*

What is to the right of the current range?

It appears that the upper cabinet to the left of the range hangs over the range a bit, which makes your idea of centering a range in the opening even less pleasing (from an aesthetic POV).

It would require more work, yet might improve the layout to move the small cabinets over the microwave shelf over the range, and install an over-the-stove microwave/exhaust. That should help align the overhead boxes with the counter, leaving only the difference between the current 40" range and proposed 30" replacement. (But would require adding overhead boxes where the microwave is now.)

Perhaps placing the new range against the left cabinets and installing a small (8"?) cabinet/counter on the right side would not look bad? Trying to eliminate the gap by filling in on the left side would not be aesthetically pleasing, and enlarging any of the bottom boxes to the left would cascade into redoing the entire kitchen.

HTH,
-Lep-


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I think maybe you need to bite the bullet on this one. I can't think of any way to do this that won't look cobbled together. Those are really nice looking cabinets. There are a couple ideas for the bottom a narrow spice cabinet or something but when you move the stove to one side then the top will not look right. Maybe someone will have some ideas.


----------



## jeffzap (Dec 27, 2012)

There's nothing to the right of the range, just empty wall.

I'm pretty sure the overhang you're seeing on the wall cabinets to the left of the range is an illusion created by the depth of the control panel portion of the range. The edge of those cabinets lines up with the edge of the base cabinets and countertop.

Interesting idea about relocating the microwave cabinets. We would actually prefer an over-the-stove style microwave, especially considering the owners are taking the current microwave and we have to buy one anyway. The challenge presented in this case is to find an extra set of wall cabinets that match. We're unsure of the age/make of those cabinets, but I'll see if the current owner knows.

Thanks for the reply!
Jeff


----------

